# Sweet Lil Boy Dropped at A/C



## carolre (Jul 27, 2010)

How could his owners drop this little boy off at such a horrible place. He is just a baby and can get sick. I called Clayton AC to verify that he is still there but they do not give that information out over the phone. You have to go in person. Not a good rule when you are trying to save these precious souls.

King #104358 
*Golden Retriever *

*Large







Baby







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 104358 *

body {font-family:helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:12px;} a.stbar.chicklet img {border:0;margin-right:3px;vertical-align:middle; margin-top: 1px} a.stbar.chicklet {text-decoration:none; }  
Click to see
full size
  
 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About King #104358*


Please save me, I am a sweet lil guy. I was turned in by my owner and now I am looking for a new homw. Please save me!! I am available now and will hvae until 07-29-10. They are very crowded here!! Please help! All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug. license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the license holder, also picture I.D. All animals posted are at risk to be euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances. All animals are considered urgent after their available date has passed. Please call or come in....Thank you..... 


*My Contact Info*


Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
Jonesboro, GA
770-477-3684

<LI class=more_org>See more pets from Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Poor boy  Hope he finds a home ASAP.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

too far for me or I'd go get him...the 29th is soon...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Have you contacted the two rescues in Atlanta?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, I hope you amazing people can work together to help save this little guy! You do SUCH amazing work for these little souls!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you e-mailed any rescues for him yet?


----------



## carolre (Jul 27, 2010)

I am not familiar with the Golden Rescues. I am a Lab parent myself and have been working on the Labrador Retriever Forum but never been here to post for a Golden. When I saw this baby I just had to get him exposure.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

There is a sticky on the top of this section that has a list of all the rescues posted by state, I think. You can start there. I'm sure others will e-mail as well. I'll try to email a couple right now.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry, it's in the general golden retriever rescue forum under world wide rescue.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed is info to Adopt a Golden and Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta


----------



## carolre (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you. I will search for others so this little guy can get a lot of exposure.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

He has treat spots and good pigment. I think he may be from good parents.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*e-mailed*

I just emld. Adopt a Golden Atlanta, Gold. Ret. Rescue of Atlanta, Atlanta Dog Squad and a friend of mine who helps rescue many dogs from Georgia.
Can't promise anything, but I HAD to EMAIL.

Please always email rescues right away-it could save a life.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He's really cute. You could always try an all breed rescue if the golden one are not able to take him.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I can't even imagine what kind of person it takes to work at a place like this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finn*

Finn

Thank you!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

When I was young, I volunteered at a shelter. I could not do it now. I managed to accept that I was helping the ones I could, but I'm not that strong any more.

with that said, if anyone wants this little guy I am about 160 miles from there. I would have to finagle things to go get him due to the distance, but I would.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

You are always so quick to offer your help! You are wonderful.
We have to find him a rescue first.


----------



## carolre (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you all so much for taking such quick action for this little boy. I hope the rescues respond quickly and this baby gets out before anything happens to him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, or a home Karen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this*

I just got this msg. from Lexie of Adopt a Golden Atlanta-she said
GRRA covers this shelter.

Don't know if that means they will help him, but a couple of us have emld.
them.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I hope someone pulls him out of there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

You are so right if we find him a home that would be wonderful.
But I think that Clayton has strict rules as to what rescues can pull from them.


More About King #104358.Please save me, I am a sweet lil guy. I was turned in by my owner and now I am looking for a new homw. Please save me!! I am available now and will hvae until 07-29-10. They are very crowded here!! Please help! All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug. license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the license holder, also picture I.D. All animals posted are at risk to be euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances. All animals are considered urgent after their available date has passed. Please call or come in....Thank you..... ..My Contact InfoClayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit
Jonesboro, GA
770-477-3684
See more pets from Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Teresa
> 
> You are so right if we find him a home that would be wonderful.
> But I think that Clayton has strict rules as to what rescues can pull from them.


I do believe I have flown under the radar before and "rescued" as an individual when necessary.

Offering to go get him is the least I can do. I really, really want to save them all so I do the little bit I can.

He's young, he's cute and he looks to be in good health. He will probably be snatched up quickly.:crossfing:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

I really hope he is snatched up quickly by an adopter or by GRRA.
They are saying how CROWDED they are there-that is very scary!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I never heard back from anyone. What about the Atlanta Dog Squad? Do they have an e-mail that we could use to e-mail that little guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is Atlanta Dog Squad's email*

*Here is Atlanta Dog Squad's email address:

[email protected] *


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Karen, I shot off an e-mail to them.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor little guy. I just want to scoop him out of there. Fingers and toes crossed that he finds a fantastic home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*King*

I just emld. Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta again and asked if they can take him or have rescued him.
Lexie of Adopt-A-Golden Atlanta told me GRRA covers this shelter.

Finn: Atlanta Dog Squad's email is:
[email protected]


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll email Sabrina at SOS Lab Rescue to see if she can pull him. Looking at him, he looks a little more lab than golden.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just got this from Atlanta God Squad
Amy - 
We are completely full and do not have any foster homes available. If you know of someone that may be able to foster him please let me know. Please send him to other rescues listed on petorphans.com.

Sincerely,

Kelly
ADS Volunteer


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Sabrina's going to try and pull him, if Angels Amount Us doesn't get him. She already has someone who can foster him. I'm not able to foster him, but I did volunteer to baby sit. ;-)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Looni2ns*

*Looni2ns*

I am so happy to hear that Sabrina is going to pull King and I hope that Angels Among Us or another rescue can take him. King does look more Lab to me, too.

*Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta sent me this msg.:*

We have looked at this dog via his pictures, *and do not see a pure golden. I have sent it to several volunteers and we are all in agreement. If he were a high mix or pure golden, we would have him in a heart beat.*
Kim

Kim Goforth
Director of Rescue Operations
Intake Coordinator
Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta
www.grra.com

*Looni2ns-WILL YOU LET US KNOW WHEN KING HAS GONE TO RESCUE?*


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Sabrina said she got three emails about him yesterday, so I feel confident he'll be pulled. If she gets him, I ask that she let me know. If I didn't have an older dog who wouldn't be able to cope, I'd take him in a heartbeat. His smile is just a lady killer. ;-)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Loons*

Loons

Oh, please let us know as soon as you hear!!


----------

